
Ask HN: What is your sw dev hourly contract rate? - spindo
I’m seeking data points as I determine what my rate should be. Please indicate rate(s), years of experience, type of dev&#x2F;skills, what rate(s) for what contract length(s), location, non-remote or remote, etc.
======
gus_massa
In case patio11 is not reading this, I'll post a link to one of his old post:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consultin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consulting_1)

> _What 's the difference between $100 an hour and $4,000 a week? Aren't they
> mathematically equivalent? No. Weekly billing strictly dominates hourly
> billing._

------
__d
25 years professional experience. C/C++/Java/Python mostly in capital
markets/trading. Mostly remote. USD1000/day.

If the project is FOSS, I'll take a steep cut on that.

